# Bento... Uh oh.



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm in trouble. Visiting my cousin this weekend, she got me interested in making bento lunches. The rice cooker is only the beginning...

A book of OMG cute bento lunches
http://www.amazon.com/Yum-Yum-Bento-Box-Recipes-Adorable/dp/1594744475/

Good site to get starting out info.
http://justbento.com/

Now I want to buy cute bento boxes, egg and rice molds, silicone baking cups to hold side dishes.... Save me!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I like bento box lunches, but never had anything "cute" like that. Still, making food into art sounds like fun and a great way to get kids (well--anyone, actually  ) to enjoy healthier foods.

I hope you have fun eating and making your Bento lunchables!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I am impressed! I've never heard of these.  Now I know my mother never loved me.  She never packed such beautiful lunches for me as a child!  These are great.  But it must take lots of time and patience. Good luck with it.  Maybe you could upload some pictures for us when you get the hang of it.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I am impressed! I've never heard of these. Now I know my mother never loved me. She never packed such beautiful lunches for me as a child! These are great. But it must take lots of time and patience. Good luck with it. Maybe you could upload some pictures for us when you get the hang of it.


Oh yes, pictures! Even some of the first attempts, so there can be a progression. It sounds like such fun.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

That's funny. Next thing you know you'll be turning Japanese!

Here's a Japanese phrase for you: oye-shi-so! (Looks delicious!)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

num num. I feel like breaking out my bento boxes now. though, i have been lazy about lunch prep since I started college. If you are lucky you can find rice ball molds at Sanrio or chinatown. I use different rice garnishes called furikake make characters more recongizable.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

oh boy, just you wait! Take a look at the flickr group photos!

http://www.flickr.com/groups/bentoboxes/


Owl's Lunch by meltong99, on Flickr


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I love bento! I just have no time to make them  I think once I get out of college I will start making bento for myself. Its always so pretty.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

That rice owl is just too much! (Or is it a Totoro?)


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm not going to tackle the "cute" bento much... But here's my first bento lunch:










This has rice, leftover steak, carrots, tomatos and a Babybel cheese on the bottom. Yogurt and fruit on the top.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Yay, a bento thread!  I've been doing "boring" bento for about a year now.


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

Uh oh is right. This is EXACTLY the sort of thing I "need" to get into at the slightest suggestion.  But I'm way behind because I haven't gotten the amazing rice cooker yet.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't have an amazing rice cooker either. Mine is ok, but I do have to get the rice out pretty much immediately or else it will burn on the bottom.

IF I actually start keeping up with doing bento a few times a week for both DH and myself, I'll look at getting a better one.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh, cmg.sweet, you need to post pics of your bento gear


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't have anything cute or fun...hence the "boring" bento.  I use a rectangular lock'n'lock and some silicone baking cups.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I received a cute little bento box as a gift several years ago.  I use it as a jewelry box.  Do bento boxes come in real meal sizes?  Hard to tell from the photos.  Do you use them for food other than sushi/rice/Japanese dishes?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

There are some fantastic bento boxes on Amazon.com (and eBay too). I got an adorable one from Hello Kitty for my dd, and a really cute purple panda one from Border's. You can also find lots of accessories there too, like the sauce holders shaped like fish, the tooth picks, and the rice molds.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Do bento boxes come in real meal sizes?


Part of the idea of bento is to control your portion sizes. A good rule of thumb when looking at bento boxes is the mL roughly correspond to calories (assuming tightly/well packed). The box in my picture above is a 600 mL box, so about 600 calories if I had filled it completely.

Considering the average microwave "meal" is 300-400, I would say the answer to your question is yes.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The one I have that I mentioned is teeny-tiny, but has sections in a tray.  There isn't a meal that would fit into it, except maybe a few pieces of sushi.  I should look online, at least on Amazon.  Maybe there is a little section in one that would work for salad dressing.  I've held off from taking salads to temp jobs, because of the lack of a small container for one serving of dressing or oil and vinegar.  So I either order in and spend a lot of money or wait until after work to eat.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> The one I have that I mentioned is teeny-tiny, but has sections in a tray. There isn't a meal that would fit into it, except maybe a few pieces of sushi. I should look online, at least on Amazon. Maybe there is a little section in one that would work for salad dressing. I've held off from taking salads to temp jobs, because of the lack of a small container for one serving of dressing or oil and vinegar. So I either order in and spend a lot of money or wait until after work to eat.


I think I know what u mean. I have a money one that has three sections. Each section hold more or less than 1.5-2 oz of water inside (measured with energy shot container a while back)


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Next time I make one I'll try to figure out how to post a picture of it.  I usually could fit 6 or 7 baby carrots, 4 or 5 mini pickles, a babybel cheese, 8 or 9 crackers, 2 or 3 slices of deli meat, and a cookie if I packed it well.  I have little cups with a lid that hold salad dressing/dip and some plastic toothpics for eating.  

I bought a "real" bento box from an online store but the store is gone now.  I got the sauce cups and toothpicks and my reusable spoon, fork, chopstick set with a case from there too.

Now that I have a new rice cooker I'm hoping to bring rice and grilled chicken some too for a bit of variety.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

This would be an excellent starter kit, and I wish I'd found it before some other purchases I made:
http://en.bentoandco.com/collections/for-him/products/bento-co-kit

The silicone cups are really good for sauces and dressings.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

wow i found it.
Grocery shopping I found a bento box big enough for use for school. Since I am at school all day or have school and work right after one another, I needed boxes that could hold a lot of food. I also needed to take hold of the fact I spend so much eating out and need to lose weight for my parents' vow renewal in Dec/Jan. Since I started making bentos, I have been eating a lot less out, less meat, and mainly vegetarian. Though I pack meat in small portions in my bentos, I rarely eat it. Since school hasn't started, I usually end up sharing my bentos with friends or coworkers.

This is what I learned about bentos from a number of blogs.
1. Bentos are typically set up in parts: 3 parts grain, 2 parts veggies, 1 part protein. 
2. In Japan, how a bento looks is just as important as the food looks.

What I have learned from experience.
1. Left overs make bento making so much quicker. (Seems obvious to most people, but I come to realize some of the people I know refuse to eat leftovers.)
2. Cupcake liners make great dividers. The colors also give the meal some color. I, personally, went out to Joanns or Michaels using a 40/50% off coupon to buy silicon cupcake molds. They are reusable, the sauces and moisture from different food don't soak through them like paper ones. over time they cut the cost of buy more paper products. I also use them outside of bentos for dividing food on a plate and to portion food.
3. Making food ahead of time. I do most of my cooking for my bentos on my day off. THis includes my stir fries, tofu salad making, cucumber salad making, steaming of certain veggies (like gailan/chinese broccoli) and meat prep (i have been marinading meats and freezing them in smaller packs). Most of my meal consists of veggie, you can get frozen. I make meals only for myself and sometimes for my dad, so I usually just microwave those the day I pack the meal.

Here is one of my meals. I make what people call a buffet bento. I include small portions of various foods. This decrease the likelihood I will run off and buy something at school or work. 
this includes: one large fuji apple, korean pepper sauce over chicken. rice, gailan (chinese broccoli), soy beans, fried tofu (with rice seasoning), homemade refried beans, wakame (seaweed/kelp) salad, and japanese cucumber salad.








this is another favorite: egg whites, salmon, soybeans, corn, beans, spinach, and bean sprout salad.









I will post some recipes for some of the salads I have been making, but I am off to drop off my brother to work.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's a place to get obento boxes..
http://www.daisojapan.com/c-409-bento-lunch-box.aspx


----------



## ColinJ (Jun 13, 2011)

Bento's are awesome. I was in Japan a couple of months ago and I headed straight for the closest bento vendor.

Yummy!! And such a variety of flavours in one meal.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

My oldest son is now addicted to Spam musubi. I need to start working on my version as soon as my rice cooker arrives so I don't have to stop in at 7-11 everyday for him! I expect my bentos will look similar to yours, Vegas, but with more fruit. My daughters is loving eggs, I expect hard boiled eggs will be another staple. I can't believe it's only a week till school starts!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> wow i found it.
> Grocery shopping I found a bento box big enough for use for school. ...


Thanks for resurrecting this thread. Love those two bento boxes and the contents.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> My oldest son is now addicted to Spam musubi. I need to start working on my version as soon as my rice cooker arrives so I don't have to stop in at 7-11 everyday for him! I expect my bentos will look similar to yours, Vegas, but with more fruit. My daughters is loving eggs, I expect hard boiled eggs will be another staple. I can't believe it's only a week till school starts!


if you are interested in musubi making, especially spam, you might be interested in the mold. I got mine while we were in hawaii and others we have had for years, but it helps compact the rice and keep it from falling apart. (also depends on your rice). Amazon has some.

This one below looks like mine.


How old is your daughter? I guess age wouldn' t matter, because I love hard boiled egg and I am about to order one. I am about to order a hard boiled egg mold set or two from amazon. this is a product i have been interested in and researching. It seems to be cheapest on amazon as well. 1.99 + 1.00 shipping




your are supposed to place it into the mold while it is still hot people are recommending peeling the hot egg in water, heating a little again, and placing in mold. You can also place the egg into hot water with food coloring before placing it into the mold.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

my newest box set purchase came in today. I got it from woot for 12.99+5.00shipping. i got the one with the blue bag, but I don't have the ice pack. the cheapest i see on Amazon is about 23 with others being 30-ish.

i have cleaned it and now about the pack my meals for the next two days. I also am looking for more dividers and ice packs.
the box and the containers are much bigger than I thought, but when I am at school ALL day i can snack.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I have those egg molds already! I love using them  but mine are too big for the eggs I have. I wonder if they come in different sizes? I'll have to check. I packed an entire box of bentos and bento supplies when we moved. I can't wait to unpack. Isn't it funny how going without cooking for a few months really makes you appreciate cooking?

I am going to search out a musubi mold. That looks perfect. I used molds for the rice balls occasionally, my daughter loved when I would do flower molds and then use the colored seasonings on them. So cute!

Hawaii is so wonderful when it comes to food. I can buy furikake at 7-11! And there's fish cake at Safeway! I had to mail order or special order that stuff in Florida.

Any idea on what this ingredient is in the picture? Its like a chartreuse yellow pickle, I've had it in sushi rolls, too. This is an orzo pasta salad, very yummy.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> my newest box set purchase came in today. I got it from woot for 12.99+5.00shipping. i got the one with the blue bag, but I don't have the ice pack. the cheapest i see on Amazon is about 23 with others being 30-ish.
> 
> i have cleaned it and now about the pack my meals for the next two days. I also am looking for more dividers and ice packs.


I saw that on Woot the other day and almost got it. It looked too big for my kids, though. Definitely a good deal!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

it is huge. I am looking around at smaller ones on Amazon since I have one day a week where I have one long class with a professor I have had before.

The box would be good if you are out for an entire day or share with someone. I can see it for snacks when the family is doing errands too.

i think that is daikon. there are so many kinds of it. It could be it. if you are not familiar with it, it is a pickled radish. There are different flavors. Some sweeter and some vinegar-y. Some people pickle white radish and carrots together too (i like this one). there is another one that is yellow, which I am used to overseas. had one or two slices on the side. I don't care for it on its own, but paired right in a dish it's good.
here is an image of the yellow one in its whole form. Its not uncommon to shred it and add it dishes.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

This is the bento box I bought from Amazon a couple of years ago when we had a similar thread. It was on a great sale at the time, so is a more expensive now. I love it (plenty of room for a full meal or meal + snack), but have gotten out of the habit of using it regularly since I am home all the time.

I need to dig it out and start preparing lunches for DH to take to work. Next time I am in the "big city" I need to stop at the Asian market for furikake, pickled daikon, etc. Does anyone have any bento cookbooks to recommend?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I think I am in cuteness overload there.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

There is one, Just bento,  that comes quite recommended. There is a blog that the book is based off of it by the same name

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> There is one, Just bento, that comes quite recommended. There is a blog that the book is based off of it by the same name
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


That is the one I was going to recommend. She focuses on good, healthy, and practical more than cute. The bentos still look great.

I need to catch up on the blogs at www.justbento.com and www.justhungry.com


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

There's a Free bento recipe book today. Talk about timing.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

You guys are such enablers...I got the free book and went to a local Japanese grocery store after work and picked up an inexpensive bento box. They had a lot of really nice one there, but I also have my eye on this:



and this:



I thought I was over this obsession, but you all brought it back to life....


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

some of my favorite recipes include:
=Korean seasoned potatoes
=Japanese Cucumber salad
=bean sprout salad

Korean Seasoned Potatoes:
2 medium potatoes (I use red)
2 tbsp shouyu (soysauce)
2 tsp sugar
1 tsp garlic
2 tsp sesame seeds
2tsp sesame seed oil
4 tbsp minced scallions
directions: cook potatoes, drain, add soy sauce mixture, place in fridge, and serve cold.

Korean seasoned bean sprouts (Sookju Namul)
1/2 lb bean sprouts (boiled)
1/2 tsp salt
1 fine chopped scallion
2 minced garlic cloves
2 tsp sesame seed oil
1 tsp sesame seed
(I add a dash of sugar)
boil bean sprouts, drain, and add the mixture

Japanese cucumber salad
2 medium cucumbers (seeded and thinly sliced)
1/4 cup rice vinegar
1 tbsp sugar
1/4 tsp salt
2 tbsp roasted sesame seeds
slice the cucumbers and add mixture and stire (I personally add the mixture for a couple of hours and drain all the moisture. the cucumber will release some excess moisture, so I rid of all of it after it sits so the cucumbers do not get soggy)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

just finished cooking for the next couple of days. my meat dish for this work weeks (i work weekends) is Chicken tikka masala. Its Indian Curry. Got the recipe from allrecipes. I know its not japanese, but find it difficult to aquire a japanese curry recipe that meets my expectations. I grew up part of my childhood in Japan and have yet to find a curry that hits the spot.
The recipe:
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/chicken-tikka-masala/detail.aspx?event8=1&prop24=SR_Title&e11=tikka%20masala&e8=Quick%20Search&event10=1&e7=Home%20Page


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

These aren't cute, but they are small bottles that might be good for sauces. http://www.ultralightdesigns.com/products/packing/miniBottles.html


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

mom2karen said:


> These aren't cute, but they are small bottles that might be good for sauces. http://www.ultralightdesigns.com/products/packing/miniBottles.html


Those mini bottles are great. I got some like these and my kids all use them:


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> some of my favorite recipes include:
> =Korean seasoned potatoes
> =Japanese Cucumber salad
> =bean sprout salad
> ...


Those look good, Vegas.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

I ordered the bento lock n lock set Vegas linked to and it came in yesterday.  It will hold alot!  I should be able to get by with using two of the containers but i might pack extra fruit and veggies in the third most days for just in case snacking...or I could leave it out and put a can of soda in its place.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I use all three. Though the use the first for breakfast and eat as soon as I get to school. (I get to school early before traffic and sleep in the car) So I don't put that in the bag with the ice packs. Fitting ice packs is in the bag with the three container. I, too, keep baggies of fruit and mini pita pockets on top of the two containers.

I will post if I find ice  packs that fit 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I have two bento boxes that I bought from j-list.com. 

I have been making my own onigiri, I have molds but it turns out they stay together better for me if I form them by hand. 

I haven't really made a proper bento, at least not an elegant one at this point. I want to try to find a restaurant near me that will do a bento and kind of work my way up to DIY.


----------



## kmgiven (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't really have the time or inclination to do the really cute, fancy bento meals, but I've been doing a lot of research trying to get more varied/creative lunch ideas for my daughter. (I was so sick of PB&J by the time I left school I didn't eat it again for years.) I even have a board for it on Pinterest. I wish I could get her into some of the more authentic bento recipes, but she's unfortunately going through a picky stage right now and getting her to eat any veggies except tomatoes, potatoes, carrots, and broccoli is a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I went to the container store and got myself some accessories. Will post pictures as soon as I get my lazy butt up

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Today I actually adventured beyond my usual limits and headed down to the strip to enjoy my last day off before I am back at school doing the two jobs and full time school thing again. One of my stops I had been itching to go to since I rekindled my love for bento was the Container Store. As boring as the store was for my brother, the store actually was very interesting for me. (I really can't wait to finish school and get my own house to start decorating) They had a decent selection of food containers, many of which i have seen on amazon as well as a brand or two I have not seen before. One of the brands I have been eye'ing is the EcoLunchBox. (link on amazon:ECOlunchbox Three-in-One) I walked around the Town Center mall and ended up comparing the price of the three layer bento box on my phone. The price at the Container Store matched amazon price so I went ahead and paid the tax to buy it today (rather than wait).

linked Photo to amazon:

Online the reviews are up and down, but I am happy with my purchase so far.
ITs a stainless steel bento box made with two layers that stack and lock together. THe third peice can fit in the top and larger of the compartment, but I pain on keeping it outside of the bento so I can pack more. IT is smaller than my other more recent bentos, but not the smallest bento box I own. According the packaging the measurements are 4in wide, 5.5in long, and 3in tall. Its enough room for a single meal.
The box feels quite sturdy. It is not leak proof, but I usually don't pack things that are too soupy to avoid such events like leaking. (any moisture usually comes from my veggies)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

my second major bento purchase today was my cultery/utensil set made by sistema. Its the Sistema to go set. In store it costed me 4.95+tax. On amazon its the same price, but the shipping runs about 6.95. I would rather make the trip across the city (a couple of miles from schoom) than pay the shipping. the set includes: fork, spoon, knife, and chopsticks (the last I did now know of until I opened it at home)

Basically, the top half of the chopsticks serve as the hands for either the spoon, knife, or fork. This means you can only have two of those three utensils in full use at a given time unless you make a quick switch. What I like about the chopstick, though a bit more slick than I am used to, they have have a bit of weight to them. The container also give me a little bit mroe confidence in the state of my utensils as I usually just throw them in my cooler, lunch pail, or school bag (depending).
before opening








Chopsticks in use:


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry for all the images, but here are a couple more that show how much it can hold. I love that this box is dishwasher safe. too bad I can't throw in the microwave. still love it so far.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

A while back i bought a fork spoon chopsticks set with case.  I added a short dip spreader to use as a butter nife and it goes with me every day.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have been a long time bento-er  ! I usually do them for tournaments or travel.
I did downsize my box collection with my recent move and these days usually go for function over cute (box-wise) but here is a my flicker set with images from the past few years:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604456089273/


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh here was my bento cabinet when I first started and was very into it!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Cuechick, I envy your bento cabinet!
I love cheese. Totally am thinking about getting the small wheels of cheese like in your picture. It would make a great snack with some ritz.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Sadly I moved and no longer have that extra space... 

you can find those at Trader Joe's... love the goat cheese especially.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I just unpacked all my bento supplies! Its once again fun to pack lunches ☺🍱 And I've been practicing my spam Musubi. Ty still doesn't think they're up to 7-11 standards, but I'm working on it!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Since people marinade it with a soy  sauce and sugar with some oyster sauce.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

hsuthard, do you have a recipe for the spam Musubi you can post?  Sounds interesting and I have been trying to take lunch Bento style.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I haven't tried oyster sauce yet, I'll give that a whirl. 

As for a recipe, I just use a short grain sticky rice and push it into the mold about an inch thick, sprinkle on furikake, then fry a 1/2" slice of spam, coated with a thin teriyaki sauce (I've been using the Aloha brand) while its cooking, then plop it on top of the rice, and wrap the whole thing with two of the small preseasoned sheets of nori they sell in snack packages. I'll take a picture this afternoon when I make him an after school snack.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Talking about spam in anthropology today. Making a batch on next Wednesday for my close classmates. So sad I really cut down on my red meat.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

T.I. Haddix, I didn't know you could make it either!!  I have been eating Spam since I was a kid (too long ago to mention) and it has always come out of the "can".  I like it cold on a sandwich but do know that there are a lot of recipes for dishes with Spam and I believe they even have a cooking contest in Hawaii for new recipes every year.  Who knew?  I thought the Spam Musubi sounded interesting and can hardly wait for the picture so I can see what it is supposed to look like.  I may even look for a Spam Cookbook.  By the way I am not blonde at all.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry when I say I am going to make spam, I am making either making spam onigiri spam fried rice or musubi. It's how my family says it. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Sorry when I say I am going to make spam, I am making either making spam onigiri spam fried rice or musubi. It's how my family says it.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


I was typing this post which began "VA might be making Spam Musubi instead of making Spam from scratch."  After pressing "Post" I got the warning that a new reply had been posted. 

I found the following on how to make Spam Musubi after doing a Google search to see what it looks like. http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2008/04/tutorial-how-to-make-hawaiian-spam-musubi-sushi.html

There were a lot of variations in the images. Spam and furikake between two sections of pressed rice and wrapped with nori, Spam on top of the furikake and rice wrapped with nori, variations in different shapes (circles, teddy bears, Hello Kitty), additions of scrambled egg, peas, etc. I saw a special slicer for cutting Spam (or other canned meats) into 8-10 slices; it looked like a slicer for hard cooked eggs. The images looked yummy enough for me to consider buying a can of Spam. (I would check with DH first as he agreed with my Dad that bringing Spam into the house could be considered grounds for divorce. )


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't think many people are aware of the fact there are more than one type of spam. I like the usual but I prefer the turkey spam. I am going to pick up can on my way home

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I was shocked at the varieties of spam available! I stocked up on the low sodium version. But DS likes the Jalapeño type as well.

Here are some photos from my last batch of Musubi:


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I LOVE my Bento boxes! Lately though, I've fallen in love with an American version, Laptop Lunches ( http://laptoplunches.com )
It's really fun to come up with ideas, and really fun to eat them


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> I have been a long time bento-er  ! I usually do them for tournaments or travel.
> I did downsize my box collection with my recent move and these days usually go for function over cute (box-wise) but here is a my flicker set with images from the past few years:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604456089273/


Oh wow! You're good! I'm pouring over your pictures now.....


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> Oh here was my bento cabinet when I first started and was very into it!


Now that's really cool!!


----------



## ceciliagray (Jun 29, 2011)

Something about the combo of delish + cute + OCD organized makes these irresistible! Now I want my very own bento cabinet. Hmm...something tells me this is a downward spiral in the making. Can't wait!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Yay mom has given me a shelf in the kitchen for my bento stuff. Most of the stuff in the use right now so there isn't much there. With my new Job I plan on expanding my collection.

I also wanted to share a recipe. Its a korean soup made with radish. It calls for a certain radish, but I use a regular white radish from the asian market. Its like 69cents to 99cents a pound. YOu will need korean soy sauce, which is distinctly different from regular soy cause. I use my Lock and Locks or my thermos to store it for lunch. I recommend using brisket.
Korean Beef Radish soup
http://www.koreanbapsang.com/2011/03/korean-radish-soup-mu-gukmoo-guk.html
images inquired from the same blog I linked.


















kmgiven said:


> I don't really have the time or inclination to do the really cute, fancy bento meals, but I've been doing a lot of research trying to get more varied/creative lunch ideas for my daughter. (I was so sick of PB&J by the time I left school I didn't eat it again for years.) I even have a board for it on Pinterest. I wish I could get her into some of the more authentic bento recipes, but she's unfortunately going through a picky stage right now and getting her to eat any veggies except tomatoes, potatoes, carrots, and broccoli is a bit of a challenge.


Lol I used to be the same way. My family used to trick or bribe me into eating veggies. My mom told me the white radish in a soup was potato....ended up liking radish. lol. She told me Gailan was chinese broccoli, which is its nickname. I loved that. Bribing me with 10dollars to bite into an onion did not work so well.


----------

